# A gift for a slingshot lovers dog...



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.buy.com/prod/topdawg-pet-supply-nylabone-wishbone-regular/q/loc/67447/listingID/92495130/211505898.html


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

haertig said:


> http://www.buy.com/p.../211505898.html


I might buy that and use it as an actual slingshot.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I might buy that and use it as an actual slingshot.


I don't know how these things would do in tension (slingshot forces), but I know they are tough as nails in compression (as in "dog chewing on it"). Fairly heavy though. We have a couple of these things for our dogs (not in the slingshot shape though), and they last forever.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

my beagle prefer my actual slingshots, but i cant be angry at him, he's to cute...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey a new cheap slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> my beagle prefer my actual slingshots, but i cant be angry at him, he's to cute...


my dog is also cute, but if she bit into one of my laminates i would me furious


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

haertig said:


> http://www.buy.com/p.../211505898.html


Ah, a training toy for teaching your dog to maul slingshots.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I have always wanted a beagle and seeing this one doesn't help. I think they are the best looking dogs on the planet and I love the sounds they make.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> my beagle prefer my actual slingshots, but i cant be angry at him, he's to cute...


We had a Mollie like this and she was so good at rooting and snooting mice and rats and then she would kill and eat her kills. I would try to get the dead rats and mice away from her to dispose of them but she was very fat and very fast. She ate everything to include heaping piles of dung from our other dogs and whatever an occational cat would leave behind. She was very friendly. She finially died in her sleep and she had a great life. We recued her from a shelter several years ago. Hunters down here mistreat Beagles.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You need to name a Beagle "Bailey" -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awwww so cute!


----------

